# One Handed - Hoof Nippers



## speckles (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi all. I am looking at investing in some new hoof nippers. I remember someone on here talking about a new style, easy to use one handed and easy for women. They had a spring in them I think. I know they were quite expensive. I was wondering if anyone on the Board owned a pair and/or could tell me what they were like to use. I am also trying to find where to buy a pair online, if they get the thumbs up.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks,

Sandra


----------



## outlawridge (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you maybe thinking of the new Barracuda Nippers? I am picking mine up at the manufacturer on Friday as they are only 2 hours from me. That's the same city I buy my dog food so was glad I could meet with them. Here is a web link.

http://www.hooftrimmer.org


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 7, 2007)

They look really good but honestly I have always used a good pair of garden secateurs- or even a curved pair of goat shears- I do have a pair of nippers - actually two pairs a big and a small but I do not get nearly as good a result as I do with my secateurs.


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2007)

That looks awesome!!!!!!! I just sent an email to find out about how to purchase


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Nov 7, 2007)

They look very interesting, but there's no price indication anywhere. That's really irritating on any website. How much are they? What are shipping costs? And "how to order" should be right there too. I'm sorry, but I think these things should be right up front on the stie, as on any site with for sale stuff. thanks.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 7, 2007)

I used to use a spring for mine. I will try to remember where I got it. Was a cheap little thing you put on with these little castration rubber rings. I have GE nippers and it went on really well. I do think that some of the thicker handled nippers might not work with them though.

Not where I got mine. I think I paid $4.

http://www.ken-davis.com/shop.php?lnk_cate...41951c289c9b274

Here is a better picture

http://www.centaurforge.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WBSP

I bought mine a long time ago, and prices have gone up on everything. So probably won't get my $4 price now.


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 7, 2007)

You can PM (hahler) here on the forum, she is a distributor.

Mary


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 7, 2007)

Frank bought a pair. He found that these nippers were easier to squeeze, but, for him anyway, still required 2 hands because of the spread of the handles.

Charlotte


----------



## Dona (Nov 7, 2007)

I ordered a pair two weeks ago.....and I'm STILL patiently waiting for them as my minis hooves grow longer & longer.



I wanted to wait to trim them....so I could use the new nippers. They are not cheap! But, will be a godsend for me, if they are as easy to use as people who have them say they are!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 7, 2007)

I will be interested to see what you all who have gotten these think of them upon actual use on a variety of horses. I went to the website, and the first thing that struck me about the photo is that they are in a MAN's hand, close up to the blades, and yet the hand is almost fully 'extended', if you know what I mean. If you noticed, Charlotte even said her husband needs to use TWO hands on his. It is all about the length of the lever,and the spread of the ENDS of the handles, even WITH the spring-loading...I have small hands-and an old lady's grip strength(meaning: not much!)-- there is no way on EARTH that I could successfully trim ANY horse's hoof one-handed with that thing-and honestly, I suspect that will be true of almost ANY woman. I will be interested to hear whether the design actually makes TWO-handed trimming truly easier; that 'offset' arrangement, IMO, may make it harder to JUDGE how you are cutting, even if the physical effort is less...a whole 'nother issue. It may be fine once you get used to it...

Margo


----------



## speckles (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for all your comments. I have emailed to find out more too. Is there anyone else who is using them and can compare them to standard nippers.

I know a lot of you have been recommending different nippers - I would love to hear which ones you really recommend - GE etc, and if possible where you got them.

I appreciate all the help. This board is truly wonderful!!!

Sandra


----------



## outlawridge (Nov 7, 2007)

We chose them due to recommendations we read about the farrier couple that was at worlds who use these exclusively, and after emailing back and forth with Brenda at the company. She was very helpful and sweet. She did tell me that they are receiving an overwhelming response for orders and are working hard to keep up. I was under the impression that the web site is quite new and they will be working more on it. 

We have 27 equine total ranging from dwarf to 17hh to mule so are excited to see if it works well on all. My hands are too small to reach a regular nippers, even in the smaller ones, when the nippers are in the open position. I just can't get my hand around the handles. My hubby is a trained farrier and the older he gets (plus after back surgery and a hand injury) the less horses he can do in one day. We're hoping these nippers will help him. Another big reason for choosing these nippers are the dwarfs. Their hoofs are so tiny and usually very hard. These nippers clip a bit different then standard nippers and they are more of a straight cut. The tip size and shape should be helpful with the wee ones, especially when having to do aggressive trimming for crooked little legs. It's so easy to nick them and make them bleed. The angle of these tips is supposed to have that be a bit less likely.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 7, 2007)

I really do love my G.E.'s they are in the upper price range and good quality. They have lasted me two years but I am a certified trimmer and they get alot of abuse. I like my shorter handles 14", or pony nippers. I like the fine cut as well. When I started out I used the spring with them, but my hands are strong enough now I can use them one handed without. I have very small hands. I usually wear a ladies size small glove.

I like those Baracudas that you showed. they are too neat. What a cool design.

Emma

http://www.centaurforge.com/prodinfo.asp?number=14GERT


----------



## palsminihorses (Nov 7, 2007)

I, too, ordered a pair of the Barracuda Trimmer. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival. The price was $120 through Innovative Concepts, LLC.

Pam C.


----------



## Dona (Nov 7, 2007)

palsminihorses said:


> I, too, ordered a pair of the Barracuda Trimmer. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival. The price was $120 through Innovative Concepts, LLC.
> 
> Pam C.


OH! And I paid $165.99 for them thru Everything 4equine.com!

How do you get to Innovative Concepts, LLC website? I tried googling, and came up with a lot of sites under that name....but none had anything to do with horses.


----------



## palsminihorses (Nov 7, 2007)

Dona said:


> palsminihorses said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, ordered a pair of the Barracuda Trimmer. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival. The price was $120 through Innovative Concepts, LLC.
> ...



Somehow I found the email address for Brenda Schneller, Director of Marketing for Innovative Concepts. I emailed her direct and got the price. Here's her email [email protected]

Pam C.


----------



## outlawridge (Nov 7, 2007)

Dona said:


> palsminihorses said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, ordered a pair of the Barracuda Trimmer. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival. The price was $120 through Innovative Concepts, LLC.
> ...




Dona, it's the same website that I posted at the beginning of this link. www.hooftrimmer.org


----------



## Leeana (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness those sound amazing!

Has anyone actually used them yet that has ordered them and can give a 'product review'? They look great!








The nippers i have right now, you have to be hulk hogan to work them (and i am NOT hulk hogan!). I will have to invest in a set of these when my paycheck comes in next week



.

Thank you for the link, they look like they will save a ton of time (and back pain!!)


----------



## Mona (Nov 7, 2007)

After I was outbid on them on the CMHR fundraising auction, I inquired about them directly from the web site. I ordered myself a pair through them. The cost was $120 shipping included and I also ordered an additional replacement blade at the same time, so I wouldn't have to pay additional shipping charges. So the cost of the nippers and blade came to a grand total of $140 including shipping. She tols me there would be approximately a 2 week wait period. It has been 2 weeks now, so hopefully they will be arriving SOON! The trimmer is approximately 10.5" long they told me. On the down side, I have just finished trimming all my horses feet, so won't be due for another trim now for awhile yet, so I won't be able to report back to quickly.


----------



## Dona (Nov 7, 2007)

Mona said:


> After I was outbid on them on the CMHR fundraising auction, I inquired about them directly from the web site. I ordered myself a pair through them. The cost was $120 shipping included and I also ordered an additional replacement blade at the same time, so I wouldn't have to pay additional shipping charges. So the cost of the nippers and blade came to a grand total of $140 including shipping. She tols me there would be approximately a 2 week wait period. It has been 2 weeks now, so hopefully they will be arriving SOON! The trimmer is approximately 10.5" long they told me. On the down side, I have just finished trimming all my horses feet, so won't be due for another trim now for awhile yet, so I won't be able to report back to quickly.


I did the same thing, was bidding on them & lost out....so I went directly to the site, read the testimonials, etc...but couldn't find any pricing or a page where I could order them.



Figured I must be looking at a site that just "TOLD" about them. So, I googled Barracuda Hoof Nippers & found distributors for them. Now, I'm upset I've paid that much MORE for them than I needed to! OH! It's been over two weeks....so I probably can't cancel now...they are probably on their way here. Live & learn.


----------



## REO (Nov 8, 2007)

We got different ones. These are not mini nippers, but one handed foal nippers.

It's been great getting our whole herd caught up! I hated the old dull nippers we used to have!

Here's what we bought. They are 10" long so don't hit the horse's bellies during the trim.

http://www.horseshoes.net/mfc/nippers.asp

I do have to use 2 hands with the tougher adult hooves.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2007)

I inquired directly and was also quoted $120, which sounds reasonable to me based on the cost of our current nippers. But our current ones are "short" so easier to handled. I'm curious to know those who have used these type of nippers, do they fit okay in one hand? Looking at the picture again, I see the point about where the palm is and how spread the nippers are / would be.


----------



## Jewels385 (May 13, 2021)

I can't find either website to work. Everything4Equine, Hooftrimmer.org or even Innovative Concepts are not findable. Are these still for sale?


----------



## Kelly (May 13, 2021)

Hi there, I have no idea as this thread is very old. But it is interesting that you bring this up.... I am taking a trim/farrier class/clinic at the end of the month and am so excited about it!! I only want to trim my 4 little ponies. Do you trim your own ponies?? I am reading the Essential Hoof book now.


Do you have any favorite books or tools that you use? 

Some good websites that I frequent are:






Equine Lameness Prevention Organization, Inc. - Powered by AMO







www.lamenessprevention.org










Pete Ramey Hoof Rehab home. Horse hoof maintenance and care.


Equine hoof care. Rehabilitation and prevention of laminitis, navicular disease, navicular syndrome, wall cracks, thin soles. Free articles.




www.hoofrehab.com


----------



## Minimor (May 13, 2021)

I am pretty sure that the Barracudas were discontinued years ago. I just bought a new set of 15" GE nippers--they cut easily, and since I am down so many horses now I expect this new set will last me quite a few years. Previously I was trimming 40-some horses regularly, and a set of nippers were lasting 3 to 4 years. Now I should get 9 or 10 years out of this new set.


----------



## Abby P (May 13, 2021)

I trim my own! ELPO is a great place to start, I was able to take several clinics with Gene Ovnicek back in the day and I really like his methods. Pete Ramey is good too. I haven't trimmed for anyone else in a long time but back when I did, it was sort of known that the GE nippers are the best off the shelf, Diamonds are not as good when new but great when rebuilt! But I don't think most people trimming their own would be likely to need to rebuild their nippers often.

I have both GE and Diamond nippers but have been mainly using the rasp since I only trim one pony, I just try to keep up with it! My nippers are old and need sharpening. I did just get a Hoofjack Mini though which is the cutest thing ever. Now I just need to teach Rowan that he's supposed to rest his foot on it like a diva for his pedicure, not use it as a stepstool...  

I do find that most other mini-specific farrier tools are not as good as the regular ones so I would stick with regular rasps, nippers, etc.


----------



## Jewels385 (May 14, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Hi there, I have no idea as this thread is very old. But it is interesting that you bring this up.... I am taking a trim/farrier class/clinic at the end of the month and am so excited about it!! I only want to trim my 4 little ponies. Do you trim your own ponies?? I am reading the Essential Hoof book now.
> View attachment 43527
> 
> Do you have any favorite books or tools that you use?
> ...



I am brand new to trying it. I have 3 minis and 3 regular size. Ordered the Tough 1 Pro spring loaded hoof nipper but the spring was missing! Was hoping to use it one handed just to get the edges off between farrier visits. I also have one mini that was super shy when I adopted her so we're still learning to let people touch our hooves and it not being scary. Would be great to help her. I found the nippers to be hard to use though so have been reading up on how to sharpen nippers. I also have 2 rasps that I think could work okay but just need to cut away some of the hard stuff first. If there were weekend courses or things in person here in MN I'd be happy to take classes. There's a farrier school here that has a 24 week course for about $18,000 with tools and a 12 week one that is under $9,000 with tools. Not only do I not plan to do this for a job I don't have the time for all of that schooling so neither option would work for me. Not a good use of money or time. If I could learn to do it well I'd consider just doing my 6 horses. In the meantime I'm building a Paddock Paradise Track System so long term it will probably wear down their hooves naturally so in the future it may all be moot. I am following one guy on Youtube that I'm impressed with. He seems very skilled and explains things well. Of course I'm aware you can really do damage if you don't know what you're doing which of course I don't. Was just hoping for some sharp nippers to do some trimming of overthrowth for now. Long story why my horses haven't seen the farrier for a few months. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Jewels385 (May 14, 2021)

Minimor said:


> I am pretty sure that the Barracudas were discontinued years ago. I just bought a new set of 15" GE nippers--they cut easily, and since I am down so many horses now I expect this new set will last me quite a few years. Previously I was trimming 40-some horses regularly, and a set of nippers were lasting 3 to 4 years. Now I should get 9 or 10 years out of this new set.



When you say "cut easily" does that mean they're very sharp and can cut the outer overgrowth with ease? Wonder why the Barracuda were discontinued.


----------



## Jewels385 (May 14, 2021)

Abby P said:


> I trim my own! ELPO is a great place to start, I was able to take several clinics with Gene Ovnicek back in the day and I really like his methods. Pete Ramey is good too. I haven't trimmed for anyone else in a long time but back when I did, it was sort of known that the GE nippers are the best off the shelf, Diamonds are not as good when new but great when rebuilt! But I don't think most people trimming their own would be likely to need to rebuild their nippers often.
> 
> I have both GE and Diamond nippers but have been mainly using the rasp since I only trim one pony, I just try to keep up with it! My nippers are old and need sharpening. I did just get a Hoofjack Mini though which is the cutest thing ever. Now I just need to teach Rowan that he's supposed to rest his foot on it like a diva for his pedicure, not use it as a stepstool...
> 
> ...


----------



## Minimor (May 14, 2021)

Yes, the GE nippers are very sharp, and cut easily.


----------



## Abby P (May 14, 2021)

So if you're just learning I would highly recommend not starting with nippers! They take some practice to use well and you can take off a lot of foot really fast and therefore do more damage more easily. I find when people are learning to trim, the rasp is perfect, they get tired before they could possibly hurt their horse.  So it's a good safety net. If you find that the feet are too hard to make any headway with the rough side of a sharp rasp, then wait for wet weather or use the fine side. That will make it a lot easier to get something off the foot with the rasp. But again, I wouldn't just start randomly rasping on their feet until you can get a bit of instruction, with the exception of rounding off an obvious chip or some such.

It's doubtful that your horses will wear their feet enough in the track system that they won't need to be trimmed, unless the track is on decomposed granite or some very abrasive surface. Even then - they don't generally wear them evenly and will still need to be balanced and maintained. We just don't have the kind of footing here in the US that really lends itself to self-maintaining feet unless the horses are traveling many many miles a day.

You shouldn't need to go to farrier school to learn to trim - you may be able to find someone locally who can show you, or attend a clinic or two. There are some good options out there.


----------



## Taz (May 15, 2021)

I've been trimming my own for a few years now. I started with Maureen Tierny. She has a book and dvd that give lots of info but nothing complicated, very easy to follow. She also does online help. You can send her pictures and she'll mark them up and tell you what needs to be done if you're not sure. Yes, rasp before nipping until you are more comfortable knowing what you're doing.


----------



## Jewels385 (May 17, 2021)

Abby P said:


> So if you're just learning I would highly recommend not starting with nippers! They take some practice to use well and you can take off a lot of foot really fast and therefore do more damage more easily. I find when people are learning to trim, the rasp is perfect, they get tired before they could possibly hurt their horse.  So it's a good safety net. If you find that the feet are too hard to make any headway with the rough side of a sharp rasp, then wait for wet weather or use the fine side. That will make it a lot easier to get something off the foot with the rasp. But again, I wouldn't just start randomly rasping on their feet until you can get a bit of instruction, with the exception of rounding off an obvious chip or some such.
> 
> It's doubtful that your horses will wear their feet enough in the track system that they won't need to be trimmed, unless the track is on decomposed granite or some very abrasive surface. Even then - they don't generally wear them evenly and will still need to be balanced and maintained. We just don't have the kind of footing here in the US that really lends itself to self-maintaining feet unless the horses are traveling many many miles a day.
> 
> You shouldn't need to go to farrier school to learn to trim - you may be able to find someone locally who can show you, or attend a clinic or two. There are some good options out there.




I tried the rasp first hoping that's all I need and the hooves the 3 horses I tried it were absolutely way too hard. Their hooves are way too long and the more I learn about hooves there's no way I could cut off too much. Their over growth is embarassingly long. Please trust me when I tell you that the rasps will NOT do anything. Total waste of my time.

I'll need to agree to disagree with you on the track system naturally trimming their hooves. Are you familiar with the Paddock Paradise Approach? It follows what the author learned by watching horses in the wild. The Facebook group I follow has over 17,000 members from all over the world including the US and everyone says their track system helps cut down on farrier visits, especially those that have invested in different hard surfaces. I'm disappointed by your opinion to be honest.


----------



## Jewels385 (May 17, 2021)

Taz said:


> I've been trimming my own for a few years now. I started with Maureen Tierny. She has a book and dvd that give lots of info but nothing complicated, very easy to follow. She also does online help. You can send her pictures and she'll mark them up and tell you what needs to be done if you're not sure. Yes, rasp before nipping until you are more comfortable knowing what you're doing.



Thanks for the info.

I tried rasping and I stopped after the third horse's hooves were WAY WAY WAY TOO HARD. Please believe me when I tell you this. It was a complete waste of my time trying it. Very frustrating.


----------



## Minimor (May 17, 2021)

Key words there --"cuts down on farrier visits"....that is different than "eliminates farrier visits".


----------



## Jewels385 (May 17, 2021)

Minimor said:


> Key words there --"cuts down on farrier visits"....that is different than "eliminates farrier visits".



Actually I put a post up in the group inquiring about people's experiences with their track and how often they need a farrier. The record response so far is 8 year no farrier. All depends on what surfaces the track has.


----------



## Taz (May 17, 2021)

Jewels385 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I tried rasping and I stopped after the third horse's hooves were WAY WAY WAY TOO HARD. Please believe me when I tell you this. It was a complete waste of my time trying it. Very frustrating.


If you have the time and strength you might get it to work...I don't! If you can nip off some you can rasp closer to the foot without worrying about getting it wrong or just follow the sole and leave about 1/8th inch above the sole on heels and 1/4's. As long as they're feet don't have any issues like sheared heels it's a very straight forward trim. That doesn't help with what this was originally about....nippers. I've never tried one handed nippers. Whatever nippers you use you want to be flat when you look across the cutting edge. I use a Hoofjack hoof stand for my big guys so I can use two hands to nip and hold my little ones and position the nippers one handed (hold near the cutting end) and then nip one handed or start to close them one handed then use two while the nippers hold the foot up. I hope that makes sense. If their feet are really hard and long you need to get them standing in mud or water and they'll soften up enough to be easier.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 17, 2021)

Two things here.

RASPS...buy very good rasps, Heller Black is what I use. These rasps are SHARP! They run around $30+ depending on where you buy them, and will definitely cut through the hoof and skin. Always wear good fitting gloves. Cheap rasps aren't even worth throwing away, they will hardly go through a soft foot and skin.

As for not wearing hooves, I had a friend that had a donkey and a mini in about an eighth acre corral I would go out once every six months and spend about 5 minutes total to rebalance. It wasn't much. His ground was a mix of sand and decomposed granite. He had a small enclosure that was matted for food time.

Buy the best tools to get the best results is my advice.


----------

